
¹⁄₃ of employees plan to leave: how to increase retention by helping people grow - kulesh
https://blog.karmabot.chat/a-third-of-employees-plan-to-leave/
======
kulesh
A bit more info on how Australia sorted the guns out
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20612204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20612204)

~~~
m463
respectfully, what does this have to do with employee retention?

